# Gute ko-op. Spiele



## luebby96 (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo ich. Ollte mal wieder mit einem Kumpel ein cooles ko-op Spiel spielen...
Bin für alles offen


----------



## derGronf (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo luebby96,

Portal 2 kann ich dir empfehlen. Ich habe das mit nem Kumpel gespielt und hat großen Spaß gemacht. Hast aber nur eine Waffe und die schießt nur Löcher in wände. 

derGronf
piu, piu


----------



## Nazzy (16. Mai 2013)

Left for Dead 1 + 2, Dead Island, Torchlight 2, Borderlands 2, Titan Quest


----------



## beercarrier (16. Mai 2013)

portal 2 geht halt im splitscreen am pc, warum is des bloß so selten?


----------



## xxRathalos (16. Mai 2013)

Resident evil5, diablo 3(wenn man es noch nicht hat), dayZ is mit nem Freund mega geil(aber eher aufs standalone warten), vil sowas wie saints row3 des gibt's immer mal wieder für ein parr Euro und ist echt lustig im koop usw.

Mfg Ratha


----------



## kero81 (16. Mai 2013)

Koop+Kumpel?! BORDERLANDS 2 !!! Das macht mit nem guten Kumpel extrem viel Spaß. Sofern man auf Shooter und ne lustige, abgedrehte Story steht. Torchlight 2 macht mir alleine schon Spaß, mit nem Kumpel bestimmt noch mehr. Resident Evil 5 war im Koop auch immer witzig und hat Spaß gemacht. Ich hänge mich hier mal mit rein denn ich bin auch immer auf der Suche nach guten Koop Games. Davon gibts leider so wenige. Achja, Warframe ist auch sehr zu empfehlen. Kannst dir mal > hier < ein Video angucken, falls Du Warframe noch nicht kennst. Oder Planetside 2, wobei ich das nicht beurteilen kann da nie gespielt. Hm, Path of Exile vielleicht noch. Doch dabei weiß ich nicht ob man Quests auch zusammen machen kann. Aber es ist n gutes Spiel.


----------



## Shona (17. Mai 2013)

Half Life 2 (+ EP1 & EP2 wenn man diese hat) mit dem Synergy Mod 
Portal 2 on Steam
Dungeon Defenders on Steam
Sniper Elite V2 on Steam (Macht im Co-Op mehr Spass als im Multiplayer)
Serious Sam 3: BFE on Steam
Beat Hazard
F1 RACE STARS™ on Steam
Worms Revolution on Steam
Saints Row: The Third on Steam
PAYDAY


----------



## Skatch (17. Mai 2013)

Dead Island und Dead Island Riptide, sofern man auf Zombiespiele steht.


----------



## Robonator (17. Mai 2013)

Mal so als Anreiz:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/266144-neues-co-op-game-gesucht.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/266568-suche-koop-spiel.html


----------

